
Tixit: Extendable project management system with plugins and custom interfaces - billytetrud
https://medium.com/@tixit/introducing-tixit-1-1-the-extensible-pm-software-youve-been-waiting-for-2190a2d37443
======
billytetrud
Since each team or company has its own unique way of working and unique needs,
people tend to get frustrated with the over simplistic task management systems
out there (like trello/asana/basecamp) and the over-designed systems (like
pivotal/wrike/jira).

Tixit is a modular platform that you can customize in various ways. You can
build frontend plugins in javascript and upload them into Tixit to use in your
own interfaces (aka layouts) or share with the Tixit community. No need to
host your own server to create a Tixit plugin!

Rather than the usual embbeded application "plugins" you see in things like
Jira or Salesforce, Tixits plugins are designed to follow the single
responsibility principle, where each plugin is a small piece of functionality
(like a dropdown, velocity chart, or date picker). Users can use an in-app
layout editor to build interfaces from plugin components they can find in
Tixit's plugin library. This gives users total control over their interface.

In the next major release of Tixit, users will be able to not only share
plugins they write, but also full interfaces and packages of interfaces. This
way, users will be able to share complete new ways of doing project management
without building yet-another-project-management-system.

------
ardi3004
This looks pretty awesome! Can't wait to see where it goes.

